# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بخشنامه تا کی قرار اجرا شه؟

## dr.kh

این بخشنامه تا کی قرار اجرا شه؟یعنی به مامیرسه که امسال کنکورداریم؟؟

----------


## idealist

*منظورتون بخشنامه وزیر صنعت و معدن به انجمن صنفی پوشاک هست دیگه؟*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dr.kh

ایکاش این مسولین یکم مارو درک میکردن[emoji31] [emoji31]

----------


## dr.kh

> *منظورتون بخشنامه وزیر صنعت و معدن به انجمن صنفی پوشاک هست دیگه؟*


آره دقیییقأ[emoji18] [emoji18]

----------

